# buying smoking wood



## bbqtimbo (Jun 2, 2009)

hi! i live in south jersey and have been smoking meat for about 3 years. i am tried i buying those over priced little bages of chips. do any of you guys know of a place were i can buy bulk oak. i belive thats the wood around here.

thanks for your help!!

tim


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 2, 2009)

Check with people who sell firewood in your area.  They either might sell it or know who does.


----------



## txbbqman (Jun 2, 2009)

Not sure if this is of any interest to you but I  just looked up on the UPS web site and if someone in Texas had 100 pounds of wood they wanted to let go of they could ship it to you via UPS ground for $81.14 not a bad price in my opinion.....but like I said just a suggestion


----------



## crockadale (Jun 2, 2009)

This is one source:



http://www.barbecuewood.com/StoreFront.bok


----------



## hounds51 (Jun 2, 2009)

Try a couple bags of these pellets. They smoke real good for me. Just remember that you want to scourch and not burn them

http://www.bbqrsdelight.com/


----------



## rivet (Jun 2, 2009)

That's perfect advice! 

If you have an Ace Hardware nearby, they sell smoking hardwoods in stick form for a great price. If they don't carry it, talk to the manager, he may be able to stock it for you~ Apple, Cherry, Pecan, Mesquite, Oak. Beats chunks everytime.


----------



## tsywake (Jun 17, 2009)

Down here in NC we can go to a sawmill and buy bundles of hardwood slats for ~$20 a bundle.  They're a mixture of oak and hickory, but you cant beat the price.  The bundles are 6 feet long and probably 6 feet in diameter.  It requires a fairly large trailer and a forklift or large piece of machinery to load, but once you cut the bundles you can easily remove them by hand.  I'm actually going to pick up a few bundles today, I'll try to remember to take a couple snapshots.  Most lumber yards nowadays strip away the bark, but you can still find the old style mills who cut off the round part.


----------

